
Ask HN: Can 20x price difference hurt us? - udayrddy
We are https:&#x2F;&#x2F;extracttable.com - an API service to extract tabular data from images and PDFs. Recently we tested an approach to speed up the current process, amazingly, it is cutting our operational cost to 40%.<p>Considering 17% of current users have re-purchased the credits and the other 83% users who are yet to completely utilize credits of their first purchase - Should we consider to revise our price (slash by 30-35%) to the user, which is already 4-20x cheaper than our competitors. Can it help to attract more customers? or give a negative affect?
======
A_Parr
Call it a holiday sale and drop the price for a few weeks to see what happens.

~~~
udayrddy
Aah !! Probably the best approach. Thank you

